# Laurea specialistica



## Tiga

Querría saber cómo traducir (me sirve al español, francés o inglés) el término "_Laurea specialistica_", dentro del contexto del Proceso de Bolonia y de la Educación Superior.

Agradezco vuestras opiniones.


----------



## nosebleed

Yo diría posgrado...pero mejor esperar a algún nativo...


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente, un _máster_ o un _curso de posgrado_. También sugiero esperar otras opciones.


----------



## Coccibella

Mejor posgrado porque en italia, a parte de laurea specialistica, hay también los masters...


----------



## Coccibella

Estaba pensando que en España hay una distinción entre "diplomatura" y "licenciatura", a lo mejor los dos años de laurea specialistica equivalen a "licenciatura"... Pero el problema es que sólo algunas facultades tienes "licenciaturas"..
wikipedia:
La *licenciatura* es el título obtenido al terminar una carrera universitaria de larga duración (entre 4 y 6 años), en la que generalmente se imparten cursos más especializados que en una diplomatura. Otra diferencia reseñable es que, en general, las licenciaturas se crean en torno a un área del saber (Química, Literatura, Derecho, Estadística, etc.), mientras que las diplomaturas y otras carreras de menor duración se suelen configurar atendiendo a las necesidades de un oficio concreto (Óptica, Ingeniería Técnica, Enfermería). Las licenciaturas se imparten en las facultades.


----------



## Tiga

Entonces, si traduzco "_Laurea_ _specialistica_" por curso de posgrado, ¿cómo puedo traducir "_Laurea_"?


----------



## Dudu678

Como _licenciatura_ o _diplomatura_, según.


----------



## nandofiumara

en el Tratado de Bolonia se dice:
"Adopción de un sistema basado esencialmente en dos ciclos fundamentales, pregrado y grado. El acceso al segundo ciclo requerirá que los estudios de primer ciclo se hayan
completado, con éxito, en un periodo mínimo de tres años. El diploma obtenido después
del primer ciclo será también considerado en el mercado laboral Europeo como nivel
adecuado de cualificación. El segundo ciclo conducirá al grado de maestría y/o doctorado, al igual que en muchos países Europeos"

La laurea specialistica es un grado que se obtiene despues de un ciclo de estudios de 3 + 2 años.

Creo que es incorrecto traducirlo con posgrado porque eso se refiere más bien a un doctorado, PhD etc....

Además en España, a diferencia de Italia, y otros paises, no existe una formación universitaria basada en 3+2 años, si no que hay sólo un título que es la Licenciatura (a parte van las formaciones cortas que son la diplomaturas).


----------



## Dudu678

Ahí radica el problema, en que dada las diferencias en los sistemas es complicado encontrar los términos equivalentes.

Me parece importante notar, sin embargo, que _curso de posgrado_ es todo aquello que se hace después de los cursos de grado. Sé que parece obvio, pero esto quiere decir que no necesariamente se trata de un doctorado.

Por otra parte, se habla en el Tratado de Bolonia que citas de que tras un período mínimo de tres años, en el primer ciclo, ya se obtiene un título válido como cualificación.

¿Cómo hacemos entonces? ¿O esperamos a que se implante Bolonia aquí también?


----------



## Coccibella

Pues la única solución que se me ocurre es dejar "laurea triennale" y "laurea specialistica" y explicar lo que son con una nota...


----------



## ienakiko

Que tal!

Un amigo me ha preguntado que he hecho últimamente

Quiero escribir esta frase:


_Sono stato in Messico, non ho viaggiato all'estero ultimamente._
_Ho tornato alla scuola per studiare una *laurea specialistica* in web development_
_adesso lavoro come freelancer

_En italiano especialización se dice laurea specialistica??  no es un master, sino como un curso corto de un año para 
tener la especialización.

Gracias


----------



## Geviert

Hola,



> En italiano especialización se dice laurea specialistica??



Diría que no, no es lo mismo. _Especialización _es un término general que usamos mucho en castellano, mientras que el término _laurea specialistica_ tiene (tenía, ahora ya no existe) un significado jurídico específico equivalente a la actual _laurea magistrale_.  

Si no se trata de algo que presuponga criterios de _equipollenza_, yo diría simplemente _ho fatto un corso di specializzazione in ... della durata di ... _

PS: _*sono *tornato a scuola_...


----------



## King Crimson

Además de lo que te ha ha puntualizado Geviert, yo diría también... _sono tornato a scuola per _*conseguire *_una laurea..._


----------



## Larroja

King Crimson said:


> Además de lo que te ha ha puntualizado Geviert, yo diría también... _sono tornato a scuola per _*conseguire *_una laurea..._



Ancora meno formale: "per laurearmi".


----------



## King Crimson

Larroja said:


> Ancora meno formale: "per laurearmi".



Certamente. Ne approfitto per aggiungere che, nell'originale, *per studiare una laurea *è un errore vero e proprio... (al limite, _per studiare *per *una laurea_, anche se suonerebbe sgraziato).


----------



## ienakiko

ok grazie a tutti!!


----------

